# dictionary of auto motive terms



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

http://www.srodictionary.com/
thought this may help ?? seems like a good idea, sorry if its a repost


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

cool


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

who cares 

:jump:


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> who cares
> 
> :jump:


 _*PWNT!*_


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

whoa.. Halifax :givebeer:


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

JeffForSale said:


> _*PWNT!*_


who cares?+PWMT=DESPRATE


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bobstaxi said:


> who cares?+PWMT=DESPRATE


 makes no sense... newb.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

bobstaxi said:


> who cares?+PWMT=DESPRATE


me -->







<-- bobstaxi


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> me -->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

whats your sig mean?


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> whats your sig mean?


how many ladies can fit in the back of my car.....from a biggie smalls song


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'd liek to see you fit 3 ladies in the back of the 240!


btw... tupac pwns you


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'd liek to see you fit 3 ladies in the back of the 240!
> 
> 
> btw... tupac pwns you


so would I....and yes pac is better :cheers:


----------

